# Jack-o-Lantern Hive



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

I think you got the pop already down. Are you concerned about the color (which is?) drawing to much of the sun's rays?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Wow! Very eyecatching. Good job. Make sure you also post a pic of the finished hive.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> I think you got the pop already down. Are you concerned about the color (which is?) drawing to much of the sun's rays?


Dark colors absorb sunlight and heat, light colors reflect it. This is not a dark paint, so no, I have no worries about it heating things up.

I did have what I think is an awesome idea though. I'm going to see if I can buy some glow in the dark paint to put in the eyes and mouth of the jack-o-lantern so that it will have a nice eery glowing face at night.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

I thought you were adding black? It looks good and love the glow in the dark paint, that can't be cheap. And the technical name for the color is?


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> I thought you were adding black? It looks good and love the glow in the dark paint, that can't be cheap. And the technical name for the color is?


Well yeah I'll be adding some black, but the amount will be very small. Just some black stripes and the outlines of the face.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Pumpkin hive paint job is progressing. Just need a second coat of glow paint before I outline the face.









And no, the professional art world still has nothing to fear from my freehand painting prowess. Just redeem myself a little, here's one of my real jack-o-lantern sitting on my front porch.


----------



## Yvesrow1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Very Nice! I've just started a Duck Commander theme hive... A great rainy day project!









:thumbsup:


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

Love it, and by the way, I think you need more hives  If you had enough, you wouldn't have the time to paint this one


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Jack-o-Lantern Hive: Complete


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

Love it!


----------

